# Can't convince kernel to not use module

## gutworth

I'm trying to get my wireless card recognized. To do that I must remove all traces of the ssb module. So far I've put it in modprobe.d/blacklist, removed the module from /lib/modules/, and run depmod to no avail; when I reboot and run lsmod, ssb still shows up.

The relevant section of lspci -k is

```

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.1b/g (rev 01)

            Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge <- on Ubuntu where it works, this is "wl", too

            Kernel modules: wl

```

----------

## mikegpitt

Can you post your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?

----------

## gutworth

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Can you post your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?

 

```

# This file lists modules which will not be loaded by udev,

# not at coldplugging and not on hotplug events.

# Add your own entries to this file

# in the format "blacklist <name of module>"

# Some examples:

# evbug is a debug tool and should be loaded explicitly

blacklist evbug

blacklist ohci_hcd:*

blacklist ssb:*

blacklist b43

# Autoloading eth1394 most of the time re-orders your network

# interfaces, and with buggy kernel 2.6.21, udev persistent-net

# is not able to rename these devices, so you get eth?_rename devices

# plus an exceeded 30sec boot timeout

blacklist eth1394

# You probably want this to not get the console beep loud on every tab :)

#blacklist pcspkr

# these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred

#blacklist usbmouse

#blacklist usbkbd

# Sometimes loading a framebuffer driver at boot gets the console black

#install pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc03sc*i* /bin/true

```

----------

## mikegpitt

Ok, it looks like you are blacklisting b43, but based on what you said above isn't the driver you want to blacklist b43-pci-bridge?  You can either change your file there to be b43* or just add another entry for b43-pci-bridge.

Also, let's make sure the settings take.  Run this after you make that change:

```
update-modules -f

depmod
```

I have run into situations in the past where I needed the -f option to update-modules to make the correct change.

Reboot your system, and see what happens.

----------

## gutworth

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reboot your system, and see what happens.

 

There doesn't seem to be any change. I think the problem is that blacklist.conf only affects udev, and udev isn't the one loading ssb (which contains b43-pci-bridge I believe). I think I need to keep the kernel from loading it at the beginning of startup.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *gutworth wrote:*   

>  *mikegpitt wrote:*   
> 
> Reboot your system, and see what happens. 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any change. I think the problem is that blacklist.conf only affects udev, and udev isn't the one loading ssb (which contains b43-pci-bridge I believe). I think I need to keep the kernel from loading it at the beginning of startup.

 You might be right there... I never really thought about it before.  It may sound stupid, but have you tried just compiling the B43 and B43_LEGACY stuff out of your kernel?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *gutworth wrote:*   

>  *mikegpitt wrote:*   
> 
> Reboot your system, and see what happens. 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any change. I think the problem is that blacklist.conf only affects udev, and udev isn't the one loading ssb (which contains b43-pci-bridge I believe). I think I need to keep the kernel from loading it at the beginning of startup.

 

It isn't by any chance somewhere silly like in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, is it?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

ssb must be turned off in the .config if you don't want it. However, if you're using b43 or b43legacy, ssb will be turned on as  a module. If you're not going to use b43, what are you planning on using?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gutworth

It turns out that my grub.conf was using my original genkernel'ed kernel instead of the one I was compiling. Fixing that problem, I have successfully gotten the drivers to work.  :Smile:  Thanks for the help, everyone!

----------

